# SPEC TROUT



## AIRBORNE13B29 (Apr 23, 2010)

SPEC TROUT EVERYWHERE OFF JOHNSONS BEACH ON THE SOUNDSIDE. IVE BEEN FISHING WITH LIVE SHRIMP EVERYDAY FOR THE PAST WEEK AND HAVNT LEFT WITH LESS THAN 5 MONSTERS.


----------



## jdub (Jul 11, 2009)

What time?


----------

